# Archery Program Help



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am looking at getting my own program for running my marks and was looking for suggestions. I do not have any fancy handheld devices so it will only be used on my computer. I have had others run my marks in the past but I have to rely on catching them at the club around my sons baseball schedule and sometimes that is not soon enough to get proper practice before the next shoot. HELP!!??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> I am looking at getting my own program for running my marks and was looking for suggestions. I do not have any fancy handheld devices so it will only be used on my computer. I have had others run my marks in the past but I have to rely on catching them at the club around my sons baseball schedule and sometimes that is not soon enough to get proper practice before the next shoot. HELP!!??


I know there are some on here that will disagree, but for overall ease of operation and validity of generated marks, I'd have to say Archer's Advantage (AA) over OnTarget2 (OT2) - I do not have any experience with The Archery Program (TAP).

But why not get one of those "fancy hand held devices". They aren't that expensive and the convenience of being able to "get marks" while on the range can be a big +.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

AA is probably easier to use than OT2, I've got to agree with Lee on that...

For overall functionality, OT2 is probably the best, and IMHO gives better marks...Plus it's cheaper than AA...

I've got no experience with TAP, OT2 does everything I need...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know there are some on here that will disagree, but for overall ease of operation and validity of generated marks, I'd have to say Archer's Advantage (AA) over OnTarget2 (OT2) - I do not have any experience with The Archery Program (TAP).
> 
> But why not get one of those "fancy hand held devices". They aren't that expensive and the convenience of being able to "get marks" while on the range can be a big +.


I will agree. Archer's Advantage is a lot simpler to use than OT2. I have recently downloaded the trial version of TAP and have really liked what I have seen so far. I haven't purchased it yet but I will emphasize yet. 

I will also say that I LOVE my "fancy hand held". It makes life REALLY easy when you can get to the range and shoot a couple of marks and hit the course. It also affords you the opportunity to refine those marks at the half. Not that I would have any experience in that.:shade:

As soon as I get a set of marks that I really like and seem to be what I need, I'll print off a hard copy and use that instead, but the iPhone works REAL good for now.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

spoon13 said:


> it also affords you the opportunity to refine those marks at the half. Not that i would have any experience in that.:d:shade:


None.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Handheld*



pragmatic_lee said:


> I know there are some on here that will disagree, but for overall ease of operation and validity of generated marks, I'd have to say Archer's Advantage (AA) over OnTarget2 (OT2) - I do not have any experience with The Archery Program (TAP).
> 
> But why not get one of those "fancy hand held devices". They aren't that expensive and the convenience of being able to "get marks" while on the range can be a big +.


OK, let's say someone had some birthday money to spend what type handheld would be the best to use and cheapest??? Oh, and easiest to download onto. I am not very computer savvy!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> OK, let's say someone had some birthday money to spend what type handheld would be the best to use and cheapest??? Oh, and easiest to download onto. I am not very computer savvy!!!


To the best of my knowledge the only hand held device that currently has a "supported" archery ballistics program would be the iPod Touch or iPhone.  BowDadToo, who is a regular here on AT is the author of Archer's Mark http://www.ffxcorp.com/am/index.html

Be sure to check out the tutorial on Archer's Mark http://www.ffxcorp.com/am/tutorial.html You'll have to turn your volume up as Scott is kinda soft spoken.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Some guys at the club have there programs on there palms???? Sound correct???
They have AA though.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Some guys at the club have there programs on there palms???? Sound correct???
> They have AA though.


Note, I said "supported". AA was sold for use on the Palm, but as far as I know it is not supported on the current generations of Palm - just the older models. If I'm wrong, some one please correct me.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Note, I said "supported". AA was sold for use on the Palm, but as far as I know it is not supported on the current generations of Palm - just the older models. If I'm wrong, some one please correct me.


I had AAPalm 2.1 on a Palm TX. That is the latest that I am aware of. I am pretty sure it could be used on one of the Palm phones as long as the phone was running Palm OS. Several Palm phones use Windows Mobile instead. I deleted my copy when I started using Archer's Mark so I don't know how current it is or if Perry is keeping it updated.

I just checked Archer's Advantage website and the last update to AAPalm was on 4-17-2009.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I had AAPalm 2.1 on a Palm TX. That is the latest that I am aware of. I am pretty sure it could be used on one of the Palm phones as long as the phone was running Palm OS. Several Palm phones use Windows Mobile instead. I deleted my copy when I started using Archer's Mark so I don't know how current it is or if Perry is keeping it updated.
> 
> I just checked Archer's Advantage website and the last update to AAPalm was on 4-17-2009.


It's the Palm OS that is on its way to "OS Heaven". http://www.techdc.com/rip-original-palm-os

And being a die hard OS/2 user, I can assure you that the end-of-life for an OS will mean the end of supported apps for that OS. :teeth:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's the Palm OS that is on its way to "OS Heaven". http://www.techdc.com/rip-original-palm-os
> 
> And being a die hard OS/2 user, I can assure you that the end-of-life for an OS will mean the end of supported apps for that OS. :teeth:


OS/2?? Holy cow you are holding onto a short rope aren't you? :heh:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Now you guys officially lost me, guess that is why I do not have a handheld.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> OS/2?? Holy cow you are holding onto a short rope aren't you? :heh:


JD - you eat pork? If you do then there's an 85% chance that "something" about that animal went through one of our OS/2 systems during its life (that is, if it is commercially grown pork). We process data for over 85% of the pork production in the US and still doing it on OS/2 telephony systems.

And BTW: you might be surprised to know how many of those older ATM machines are running OS/2. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Now you guys officially lost me, guess that is why I do not have a handheld.


Just run on down to the local Wal-Mart and pick up and iPod Touch - come back and then we'll tell you what to do. :shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> JD - you eat pork? If you do then there's an 85% chance that "something" about that animal went through one of our OS/2 systems during its life (that is, if it is commercially grown pork). We process data for over 85% of the pork production in the US and still doing it on OS/2 telephony systems.
> 
> And BTW: you might be surprised to know how many of those older ATM machines are running OS/2. :tongue:


Trust me, I'm not knocking it, I loved OS/2. I wrote some automated testing systems on it some 18 odd years ago myself. When I saw REXX associated with your timer program, I had a hunch you might be one of the few.. :wink:

If I looked hard enough, I probably still have an old PS/2 machine with it on there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Trust me, I'm not knocking it, I loved OS/2. I wrote some automated testing systems on it some 18 odd years ago myself. When I saw REXX associated with your timer program, I had a hunch you might be one of the few.. :wink:
> 
> If I looked hard enough, I probably still have an old PS/2 machine with it on there.


Some how we've got to get together and "talk shop" some time. :darkbeer:


----------

